# Identification Manual For Russian Aircraft



## v2 (Jul 2, 2006)

Finnish Airforce identification manual for the Russian aircraft in spring 1942:
virtualpilots.fi: WW2History-Tunnistus.html


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2006)

An interesting site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty cool!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Interesting v2!


----------



## vevilos (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent site! Thanks


----------

